
Twin primes conjecture: A huge discovery about prime numbers - ghosh
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/do_the_math/2013/05/yitang_zhang_twin_primes_conjecture_a_huge_discovery_about_prime_numbers.html
======
nitin_flanker
I am not that much strong in mathematics but I know what he has found. (y)

If his theory can predict the bounded gaps between two prime number then it is
really a huge milestones. The article that you have shared is really very
insight full with great citations and hyperlinks.

